# لبي [لَبِّ] النداء



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know what his expression means:

مع الرجاء كل الرجاء
ياعالم لبي النداء

Kind regards

Carlos


----------



## AndyRoo

Something like:
"Please, oh please, people: Obey the call!"


----------



## إسكندراني

AndyRoo said:


> "Please, oh please, people: *heed to* the call!"


He could be calling people to him.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Isn't عالم supposed to mean "world"?


----------



## إسكندراني

In colloquial Egyptian it can also mean 'people'.


----------



## CarlitosMS

This song was actually written by a Moroccoan called Malou Rouane, so I'm not 100% sure about that translation, possibly he's influenced by Egyptian dialect.


----------



## إسكندراني

Expect dialects to be similar, and to occasionally transfer features. He might still mean 'people in general' (I've not seen moroccans use anything other than ناس for this) so he might mean it more literally 'people of the world'.


----------



## cherine

It doesn't need to be colloquial, and I don't think it is.
If you address "the world" in any language, wouldn't you be actually addressing "the people" of the world?


----------



## إسكندراني

No; european languages don't say 'Oh World!'.


----------



## cherine

Sorry if I didn't express my idea clearly. I wanted to say that "the world" can sometimes mean "people", figuratively speaking.


----------



## chizinist

إسكندراني said:


> No; european languages don't say 'Oh World!'.



"I want to tell the world" and its variants are pretty commonly used American idioms.


----------



## CarlitosMS

I have got another doubt: what does "لبي" mean in this context?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Your doubt is in it's place. It does not mean 'obey' it means 'answer' or 'respond'. As a matter of fact, I don't think that the verb ever comes to mean 'obey', it's always used as a request not an order.

Another note with regards to spelling. It should be لبِّ because the verb is معتلّ الآخر.


----------



## elroy

> *heed to* the call!


 "Heed" is transitive, so it should be "*heed* the call" (no "to").


----------



## Matat

Shouldn't the title be لُبِّ النداء (with a dhammah)?


----------



## elroy

No.  The verb is لَبَّى، يُلَبِّي، تَلْبِيَة.


----------



## Matat

Yes, good call. It's a Form II verb.


----------

